# Weetabix question



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to give my pup Weetabix mixed in with puppy milk and some water in the mornings but I've stopped now since the weekend as I believe he's past that stage. Am I right in stopping giving him Weetabix? He's just over 8 weeks old. He also no longer gets puppy milk, only water.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I must admit I gave both mine weetabix with goats milk up until about 17, 18 weeks old


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

At eight weeks he should be fine with water and dog food. What dog food did the breeder feed him on? Try and stick to that as drastic changes will cause stomach upsets


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> I must admit I gave both mine weetabix with goats milk up until about 17, 18 weeks old


Really??  I heard that after the weaning stage he shouldn't be given it, and both wheat and dairy can be very problematic for dogs. Most dogs don't do well with grains and can get very itchy, gunky ears or diarrhoea, and some believe that allergies may be more likely to develop in puppies. This is what I read.



louise5031 said:


> At eight weeks he should be fine with water and dog food. What dog food did the breeder feed him on? Try and stick to that as drastic changes will cause stomach upsets


The breeder was giving him Weetabix and Asda puppy 'kibble'. She gave me some to start me off... but I just gradually changed him to Pedigree puppy (pouches) and Pedigree puppy Kibble. He's been doing great with those *touch wood* , no diarrhoea.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Puppies do not need weetabix at all, wheat is one of the main culprit of skin problems in dogs. They also don't need milk once weaned from Mum.

Provided the puppy gets a good complete food, they'll be fine. At 8 weeks, a puppy should be eating it dry or slightly damp. (unless you prefer to always soak your dogs food, of course!)


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

My 2 loved it so I carried on giving it for brekkie. Didn't do them any harm, but then again I didn't know it was bad for them  Neither has it anymore, they are both on the raw diet which so far is prooving a roaring success


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

jackson said:


> Puppies do not need weetabix at all, wheat is one of the main culprit of skin problems in dogs. They also don't need milk once weaned from Mum.
> 
> Provided the puppy gets a good complete food, they'll be fine. At 8 weeks, a puppy should be eating it dry or slightly damp. (unless you prefer to always soak your dogs food, of course!)


The only food I give with a little water is the dry food, as I soak it in warm water for around 5 minutes before he gets it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Dont give milk after weaning. I think its a bit pointless giving a puppy wetabix because it could be replaced with something far more nutritious and better for him


----------



## TarkMalbot (Aug 24, 2008)

The Breeder of my Border Terrier was feeding him weetabix in the morning, puppy food lunch time, rice pudding for tea and scrambled eggs for supper!

I cut out the Rice pudding the day he came home but did give him the egg (no butter or salt etc etc) as a treat for his first night away from home. I stopped this day two!

I did Weetabix the first morning after sleeping here but then yesterday did half weetabix and half puppy food and this morning just puppy food.

I haven't spoke to many breeders so didn't know if this was the norm but I didn;t like the idea of all the dairy, wheat, sugar etc etc.

Currently 8 weeks and 2 days old and now I am starting to change him gradually from Baxters to James WB

Am I doing things right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not claiming to be an expert on this by any means but by what I've read and heard it sounds you are doing the right thing. A few weeks ago when I began puppy class another couple asked if they should continue their breeders feeding routine of weetabix breakfast, scrambled egg supper etc. The trainer (who has bred dogs for 40 yrs and is part of so'n'so dog training assc blah blah, well respected down ere in devon...!) rolled her eyes and said "god knows where these breeders get this from. Its completely old fashioned nonsense. Dog food and water is the most nutritious let alone easiest way to go!"

Changing him onto James WB is a good idea as its additive free, its very similar to Arden Grange which is what we feed our 18week old boy on. Luckily our breeder had been feeding him that already so we didnt have to make the change. From what I've read, just ensure its a gradual change and this will stop any stomach upsets. Hope you're having lots of fun with your new addition and he's settling in ok  x


----------



## TarkMalbot (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for that. I thought James WB was the best way forward after reading all the ingredient on all the food in the shop! Some of them have strange things in them! Baxters for instance contains some crazy ingredients but i'm still trying to do it gradualy so one: Buster doesn't get upset stomach two: he doesn't refuse the change and three: so I dont have to throw too mch Baxters out! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

TarkMalbot said:


> Thanks for that. I thought James WB was the best way forward after reading all the ingredient on all the food in the shop! Some of them have strange things in them! Baxters for instance contains some crazy ingredients but i'm still trying to do it gradualy so one: Buster doesn't get upset stomach two: he doesn't refuse the change and three: so I dont have to throw too mch Baxters out! lol


lol sounds good! how is he being by night? and the toilet training...? ah, it seems just like yesterday i brought zach home


----------



## TarkMalbot (Aug 24, 2008)

He is in his Crate at night and although the breeder says he was fine all night without any accidents I have been getting up at 3am and he has been doing a wee in the garden on Demand. I was unsure if I should partition his crate so he wouldn't wee at one end but my Fiance begged me to leave it as it is and try it. So far it has been dry every morning.

He did whine and Howl a bit the first night but that was to be expected I guess. The last few nights he has been fast asleep before I went to bed so not noticed. He was whining a bit this morning at 3am when I got up to take him out. I don't enter the kitchen though until he is quiet and won't open the crate until he is calm. I hope getting up in the middle of the night isn't going to mean he expects it forever and it will become part of his routine! 

The toilet training is going well. I take him out in the garden after play times, naps and meals and he usually does a wee on demand now. No poo in the house yet but thats only cos I have him in my sight all the time and as soon as he starts I take him out. He did just do a tiny wee in the hall but I think thats's because I took him out after his lunch but it was raining so he just tried to get under my legs and wasn't interesed in doing a wee or 2. As soon as I got him in I was taking my jacket off and he started! Staright back outside but he never finished it off. I am expecting a number 2 to be brewing in the next 10 mins or so..

Sorry for diverting the topic away from weetabix by the way!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember when I was a kid and my mum used to give our dog weetabix and so did alot of people we knew. It didnt harm them but I guess they found something wrong with it years later! Its interested to see what was considered safe back then to nowadays!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

OMG this is really interesting - I have fed Oscar Weetabix for his first 3 months with milk ... thinking it was healthy and good for him.

He has had allergy problems which have been associated with pollen but we never completely got to the bottom of ...

so glad i read this - wish i had read it a year ago


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't read the other posts but I gave my dog weetabix every morning until he started to refuse it and I gave him some every now and then.

Even now at 3 years old he will occasionally have some weetabix on a morning.

Sue


----------

